# Do you remember your first punk show?



## Erable

A friend of mine took me to my first punk show in Edmonton, and man, it was a hell of a time.
Not the most exciting story, really, but I wanted to ask what your first time at a punk show was like? What kind of band? What kind of crowd? What'd you think of it? Any injuries?


----------



## Boomii

I was about 13 when my best friend and me checked out a local show. Was a hardcore style band. Good crowd, just a lot of hate moshing. I absolutely loved it.


----------



## scatwomb

I remember seeing this bike is a pipe bomb over 10 years ago - it was at this anarchist run show space in minneapolis. there was lots of snow. terry talked to me outside the show space and I fell in love in an instant.


----------



## enocifer

First punk show... no, it's a blur... I probably ended up passed out in a bush somewhere wondering where my shit was. Anyways, my first Slayer show...black clothes everywhere, hid my knife outside so they wouldn't take it at the door, brutal moshpit, huge guy in the middle punching everyone out, guy in a wheelchair headbanging acting like he was shooting up while music was playing, ran into guy in the bathroom who looked like the kid who beat me up in 6th grade, tried to push my way to the front, but some cut guy in a leather vest put his arm out (YOU... SHALL NOT... PASS!) so I backed off (I was young at the time) and... well... it was the most awesome fucking concert I've ever been to. I heard so many songs I though I'd heard before, but hadn't (I've heard them all since then: deja-vu in reverse?). I fucking love Slayer. They're the punkest of the metal bands. Metalhead for life.


----------



## wizehop

Ahhh those where the days. I grew up in a shity little town but we did manage to have shows with a lot of local bands. Never really had anyone big roll through, I think the biggest band we saw there was DOA, but it didn't really matter.
We all just got fucked up (as those where the early years when you still actually got fucked up) and most of the people lay in the back stoned. Getting to old for em these days though, but definitely good times none the less.


----------



## wizehop

enocifer said:


> I fucking love Slayer. They're the punkest of the metal bands. Metalhead for life.



Oh and ya, thier cover album "Undisputed attitude" was and still is the shit in my eyes.


----------



## AndrewAcoustic

Mine was the Misfits in 07' in a little town I lived in called Columbus, MS. I went with a few of my friends and it was an awesome show. It was a local venue called the Princess Theater that I always hung out at. I got to meet the band and got Jerry Only to sign my merch


----------



## Matt Derrick

the u.s. bombs when they played in couer d' alene, idaho of all places. i think i was like 16.


----------



## pigpen

I was like 6 and my mom took me to southern culture on the skids in Daytona beach. Pretty punx as fuck I suppose.

the unseen was my second. they're fucking lame but they played with the ducky boys which was cool and this band last call brawl who are also pretty sweet. this was in NY.

Edit; The first show I ever saw was Primus, PM5K, buck09 and I can't remember the opening band for the life of me. My dad took me to this one and none of these are punk bands but I'm glad to have gotten to see primus in the early nineties when their concerts were more like punk shows and less like festi crowd.


----------



## Raging Bird

My first punk show was a bunch of high school bands at a community center in 1998, one of whom was Darkest Hour. Saw Pig Destroyer at a church a few weeks later. I was 13. My area had a scene back then.


----------



## iSTEVEi

GBH In Birmingham UK when I was 14.


----------



## sketchytravis

I used to go to a lot of local metal and hardcore shows when I was mad younger like probably 12 or so, if not younger I don't know too well... the first legit punk show I went to that I remember of was probably the unseen with tiger army like a decade or more ago... I mighta not even been in highschool yet, not too sure... my memory is kinda shot from the years... it was a solid fuckin show though... knarley pit and everything too... crowd from what I remember was mainly the stereotypical "street punks" and fashion fucks and whatnot... I know that because I still see some of the same people at only the really big shows lol


----------



## Grainne

Minor Threat & Black Flag, DC - Slickee Boys & Blondie, Marble Bar - Baltimore, Lords of the New Church - Girards, Baltimore. The English Beat, The Bongos, and The Bangles, at Ritchie Colliseum (UMD) *...* (Yes, I'm ancient.) 
Punk, Reggae, SKA, Alternative, whatever you call it. WHFS when it was richeous.


----------



## Rob Nothing

I saw Flipper for the first time at El COrazon in Seattle. I was 17 and nobody there bought alcohol, but still was great. Krist noveselic was with them playing bass, hah.


----------



## katiehabits

When I was 13 I met this guy on a bus wearing a slayer t-shirt who stank of weed. We recognized each other from school. He was 2 years older than me. To make a long story short he was in a shitty high school punk band that sounded like NOFX. We became friends and I went to my first couple of shows with him. 

My first show was this guys band, two other high school punk bands and The Effigy from Quesnel BC. Some kid dyed their hair green in the bathroom and smashed the sink. The show was put on by a kid in high school and most of the people there were under 20. Needless to say that was the last time we got to use that venue. 

My second show was a few weeks later at a hostel in my home town. Iskra, Leper(who at the time were living in Vancouver), and Imperial Leather from Sweden played. That was the first crust show I went to and I hate to admit it but I thought they all sounded like crap at that first show. About a year later when Leper moved to Victoria I was at their house all the time and later hoped in their van on tour a few times.

We had a great punk scene when I was growing up. At 14 I was putting on anarcho-punk shows with my then boyfriend and running a zine distro. 
oh to be young and not jaded.....


----------



## kokomojoe

Big D and the Kids Table with the Havenots from Boston. It was on my 18th birthday at the Emerson Theatre in naptown. kick ass time


----------



## albertson

Streetlight Manifesto in 2011. I saw them at the 930 club in dc


----------



## Nola Nick

Cro-Mags 1987 at the 9:30 Club in DC. I was 13. It was an absolute zoo with clashes between the punks, skins, and metalheads but an amazing show!


----------



## ONEMANPARTY

Prolly 2000 or so I was about 13. Elks club in Plymouth, MA. I think the lineup was Borden, Jbase, By My Side, Embrace Today, and Closer Than Kin. Crowd was a total mixup of straight edge kids, punks, juggalos, and bros. I think it was Borden's last show because they smashed all their gear into two staticy tv's at the end of their set and they were the first to play. Closer Than Kin closed the show with a deadly cover of say it ain't so while my buddy got thrown into a drum kit. Boosche!


----------



## Traveler

Yeah. It was my first and last and it wasn't really enjoyable for me. To each their own.


----------



## Erable

Traveler said:


> Yeah. It was my first and last and it wasn't really enjoyable for me. To each their own.


Care to recount the event? Or was it just a case of "not that into it"


----------



## Traveler

The music wasn't really my taste. I went with a friend who was into it and she said I might like it. She was wrong


----------



## Mongo

I think my first punk show was at a tower records with The Ballistics or it was at the Ballistics house with Hit By A Semi and The Sore Thumbs. Going to the ballistics house was like a some apocalyptic scene with college students, people rolling around in there vomit and breaking glass bottles in the pit.

I believe My first bigger punk show was the punks vs psychos show at the Brickworks with Tiger Army, The Business, Roger Miret and the Disasters, U.S. Roughnecks, and my personal favorite of the night F-minus. When they were playing the entire place was moving and there was a whirlwind of people wall to wall. I haven't seen anything like that since and I'm glad I saw them before they broke up


----------



## SoyPablo

SST Records tour, like a million years ago at some theater on El Cajon Blvd. in San Diego late '84 or early '85, when I was still just a young sailor with poor military bearing aboard the USS Kitty Hawk CV-63; my buddy Jamie and I saw Saccharine Trust, The Minutemen, Meat Puppets and Husker Du. What a fuckin' lineup!

"...and I'm gettin' old..."


----------



## meathook

my first ever show was MSI when i was 13. i was a little wannabe scamp with a studded belt and a pink mohawk. i moshed up to the front row and jimmy urine picked me up and licked my face [in retrospect, kind of weird?].

my first actual punk show was either an LoC show when i was 15/16, or one of the random local shows at the Medusa [RIP]. i've never been super into going to shows, so i haven't attended too many. on a vaguely related note, i deeply regret getting too stoned and skipping out on a GWAR show, the very night that Flattus Maximus passed away.


----------



## Armando

First show that I remember was ill repute in ventura ca years ago. Good times!


----------



## train in vain

"you aint punk 2" in houston around 1995. all local bands covering older bands. pretty fun shit.


----------



## Finns Phillips

Mine was Regan youth and Dri. 1996


----------



## MirrorLamp

At a bar in 2012. I don't remember who played. To be honest I only went to hangout with someone who didn't show.


----------



## skitter

local venue in my hometown. small time bands. I wore lots of black eyeliner and got drunk with my best friend, in the parking lot, in some guy's car. it was a couple of six packs of seagramm's red (lol) and I had just turned 14 (lol). I have no idea who played, probably my friend's seriously older boyfriend who was kind of doing an MSI type thing at the time, but man it was a blast.

2


----------



## Max

I guess Less Than Jake when I was 12/13, which led me down a black h-oi-le of punk rock for years. Got really into hardcore, going to the Alamo House in Minneapolis regularly, promoting DIY shows. Played in a queercore band for a while. Shit was so fun.


----------



## wombatt

I grew up going to shows with my mom (punk as fuck I know) since I was like 1 or 2 but the first show I went to by myself was a local riot grrrl band called doll fight when I was like 10 or 11. I was so scared to get into the pit but they kept doing covers of songs I knew so I tried to make my way to the front to yell along and a table fell on me. I got tossed around for a bit before going back to where I had been standing in the background. I sat on my knees and ate applesauce while the next band played.


----------



## 6bummin6it6

Got to see Andrew Jackson Jihad before they got soft, Joyce Manor opened up for em. small venue, big crowd, i was little and kinda scared, didn't know what the hell a mosh pit was but it was a great show. Folk punk shows might be the best kind of punk those out there.


----------



## DesertRat

If you remember your first punk show, you weren't there. 

(Old Timers will get reference)


----------



## East

Probably Converge, back in 2001, in North Myrtle Beach, South Carolina. If that's not punk enough I guess I went to a ska show around 2002 in Cleveland, Ohio to see The Suicide Machines. I can't really remember who opened or much about either show. Memory is kind of shot.


----------



## Deleted member 13433

U.K. Subs, with The Misguided opening up for them at CBGB's, late 1982..... I was 17 then, man that show paved the way for 100's more although these days it's pretty rare for me to bother anymore.... been there done that..... but I still at 50 years old consider myself a Punk.


----------



## paxbagelhead

fuck yea! i saw leftover crack in Miami quite a few years back! had a blast crowd surfing


----------



## LuckyDog

It was either Biohazard or a 12 bands for 12 dollars show in the late 90s at the El N Gee in Connecticut. Loved that place. Those 12 bands for 12 dollars shows were epic for being a teenager and discovering new music. I'll never forget, Diecast was suppose to headline like 2 or 3 of them and every time they no showed.


----------

